# 3 little pigs - Brilliant



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A teacher was reading the story of the Three Little Pigs to her class.

She came to the part of the story where first pig was trying to gather
the building materials for his home.

She read. 'And so the pig went up to the man with the wheelbarrow full
of straw and said: 'Pardon me sir, but may I have some of that straw to
build my house?'

The teacher paused then asked the class: 'And what do you think the man
said?'

One little boy raised his hand and said very matter-of-factly...
'I think the man would have said - 'Well, F#ck me!! A talking pig!'

The teacher had to leave the room.


----------



## John-JCs (Sep 19, 2011)

Hahaha... I actually laughed out lough... Kids say some funny stuff!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Joe


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

